# All you need for slingshooting...



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

is, for example, a fork like this:









Shape it with a knife and sandpaper, put it into a bath of lineseed oil and this comes out:























Ready to shoot with 4 layers, well tapered and very fast green TB.















A comfortable and accurate, very fast, pretty simple and low-cost shooter.

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

That has to be one of the best ive seen, nice job, how long do you steep it in the oil, jeff


----------



## ronan (Oct 19, 2010)

Very beautiful Torsten !
It's a real art sculpture !
What kind of wood is it ?


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

There are some extremely talented crafts people within this forum! Respect on a beautiful creation!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a sculpture that can also be used as a slingshot! Excellent.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Exquisite.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome Torsten, what knife do you carve with?
Philly


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Absolutely awesome craftwork , Torsten ,...... "sculpture" really is the right term for this fork , ....just too beautiful





















!

What kinda wood ist it ,...... oak ????

Great job , ....greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

UUUUUUUUUUUU!... that's a sexy one!!... think i´m in love


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very, very, very, nice! I like this one a lot!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very very nice Torsten!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Magnificent !!!


----------



## just me (Nov 9, 2010)

Wouuuu it's stunning.

A gorgeous peace of art!!!


----------



## aussie (Dec 3, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful piece - good enough to be an ornament as well as a functioning slingshot.


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

very beautifull

sehr geiles teil du hast es drauf!!!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

This is the main reason I read the forum, truly inspiring work. Excellent design and execution. Makes me want to try another natural to aspire to that level of craftsmanship.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

schwing


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind words guys!!!!!!!!!!!!
I`m very happy you like this catty!



Holzwurm said:


> What kinda wood ist it ,...... oak ????
> Great job , ....greetz , Holzwurm


Yep, it`s oak.

@philly
I used my Leatherman for carving.

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

torsten said:


> What kinda wood ist it ,...... oak ????
> Great job , ....greetz , Holzwurm


Yep, it`s oak.

@philly
I used my Leatherman for carving.

Best regards
Torsten
[/quote]
Exellence in simplicity Love it!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Keep it up my friend!!! Great job!!! Beautiful little piece!!!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks again !!
I will do my very best!



shot in the foot said:


> That has to be one of the best ive seen, nice job, how long do you steep it in the oil, jeff


I put my slingshots in the oil for nearly one day.
Are there other experiences/ better ways of using this kind of finish?

Regards


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

torsten said:


> That has to be one of the best ive seen, nice job, how long do you steep it in the oil, jeff


I put my slingshots in the oil for nearly one day.
Are there other experiences/ better ways of using this kind of finish?

Regards
[/quote]

Cheers i like the finish you got, jeff


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

torsten said:


> That has to be one of the best ive seen, nice job, how long do you steep it in the oil, jeff


I put my slingshots in the oil for nearly one day.
Are there other experiences/ better ways of using this kind of finish?

Regards
[/quote]

Thats what i do with my naturals, i let them soak in a container of 50/50 mix of turpentine and linseed oil for 1 day, i read that this mix helps the linseed oil soak alot deeper into the wood!! Then i will wipe off the excess and rub done with fine wire wool.

The finish you got is superb :thumbsup:I like it alot.

Keep up the good work Torsten!


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

torsten said:


> That has to be one of the best ive seen, nice job, how long do you steep it in the oil, jeff


I put my slingshots in the oil for nearly one day.
Are there other experiences/ better ways of using this kind of finish?

Regards
[/quote]

Here is my first crappy natural , ......cut the fork back in early October from willow(or similar bush wood , dunno







) ,

Anyway , after having it debarked and dried for many weeks and also taking weeks to complete the fork , I had soaked it in a 50/50 mixture of turpentine and boiled linseed oil for about six days , switching it around every day , as always one quarter of it's length stuck out of the jug(didn't have a bigger one).

The finished fork was pretty light before soaking it , ......after six days in the liquid it almost doubled it's weight , at least according to my estimation ,...... so it really soaked up a lot of liquid .

After I've hung it to dry for almost three weeks and it became lighter in weight again , as the turpentine would have evaporated from the timber , .......but the frame is still heavier than in previous untreated condition , .....the linseed oil remains inside of the wood !

The fork does not smell that much of linseed oil anymore , it's rather smelling like it was freshly cut now with a dash of linseed oil and it feels nice to hold in the hand .

Probably I should have dried it from the treatment for one week more , but I simply could not wait to try my hand on tieing on the bands .

I'm familiar to this sealing method from carving fishing lures for almost 20 years now , ........some of my lures I seal off that way as well prior to painting .

As far for fishing lures the method is not practical for different kinds of timber , ......I only do it on abachewood , all other suitable timbers seem to loose too much of their buoancy ,....... not good for lures .

I also would not recommend this method to woods that contain resin , ........like pinewood , cedar , etc . , .......also no oil containing timbers like teak .

These can be dipped briefly , but not soaked for days , ........they'd remain tacky(teak) or even crack up(pine) , such happened to some early lures of mine many years ago .

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is abosolutely amazing work! ... Looks great! I like my naturals to be a bit bigger.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really nice Bud! Torsten Rocks!!!!







Flatband


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Great work Torsten, thats a beautiful looking slingshot







. I bet you spent a few good hours sanding and shaping to get it looking like that







.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

These curves that blend beautifully. and remarkable photographs,are very "Canijo" Torsten.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Torsten,

You never cease to amaze.

In other words, you always amaze.

I wish you were closer. I'd love to shoot with you for an afternoon.

WD40


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

you said it was crap ? ..... you a little fibber








..... nice catty.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Torsten,
I am sorry to tell you that this is not the fine art forum, but thanks for bringing such a beauty. This is really is a piece or art not a slingshot. You are a great shooter and a great resortero. Saludos,


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes very nice fork.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I´m absolutely surprised about this positive feedback because this catty looks so unspectacular when I hold it in my hands!

Thanks a lot to all of you!!!!

@ Holzwurm

I think I will give this turpentin method a try next time. Sounds logically and effektively.
Thanks for your advice!

Best regards
Torsten


----------

